# New to Forum...



## BadDurkheim (Jan 1, 2020)

But not new to bodybuilding.  Began training in 1970 and competed until 1994.  Still learning and still trying to build muscle,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 1, 2020)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome aboard-OD


----------



## REHH (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## tdthick (Jan 2, 2020)

Back after a few years off. Good to be back on the boards, back in the gym, and partaking in the nectar of the gods again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome and happy new year!


----------



## adhome01 (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

